# Diamond Cable Knit Baby Blanket



## Ladyship

I made this blanket some months ago and have finally been able to get the pattern in a format to be tested ... should be good to go now  $4.95.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/126248128/pdf-knitting-pattern-diamond-cable-baby?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## mollyannhad

What a nice classic pattern!


----------



## crochet_away

Lovely..


----------



## Rainebo

Great texture, too!


----------



## laurelarts

You can't go wrong with diamonds  That is beautiful and would be as beautiful in any color.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

It's lovely... I edited your post to add the price.


----------

